# mind blowing find for me



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

my great uncle passed last year and my aunt asked if i wanted to look arount the house and barn before they had the auction. she said if you find somthing you like get it. well looking through the kitchen drawers for the old hickory knives i found this.












a hitler youth knife. i don,t know the story behind it but i do know my uncle survived d-day on normandy beach and the only thing he ever spoke of the war was he turned 21 sitting on the bank of the ryne river in france. i can only guess how he got it. hope you enjoy this bit of history uncovered.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like finding treasure!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Wow. Thats pretty cool  Must be a cool story behind it.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

f00by said:


> Wow. Thats pretty cool  Must be a cool story behind it.


i could say i wish i new the story but the fact that he refused to talk of the war i may not want to hear the story.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

primitive power slingshot said:


> f00by said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Thats pretty cool  Must be a cool story behind it.
> ...


 unfortunately war experience is something most people don't like to talk about, due to the memories. And such. But that is a great treasure to find. Cherish it


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

thanks Vetryan i will


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow that's a great piece of history. Thanks for sharing the photo's with us and as has been said just cherish the memories and don;t worry about what happend.


----------

